# Looking for a new tractor



## jkable (Jun 16, 2004)

Just bought a new place, and looking for a tractor that fits my needs. I have three jobs that concern me:

1. Mowing--Not a big piece of property, but it is all lawn. Not a lot of trees to mow around, just a big, flat, empty space.

2. Snow--heart of the snowbelt. 15" at a time is common for a few months out of the year. Should I go with a blade or a blower.

3. Gardening--I may want to get a tiller in the future, and other yard and garden implements.

4. Budget--Baby on the way, new house, not a lot of money.

I have heard great things about the GT5000, and looked a few up online. The one has a 26 horse B&S with a 48" deck (not a GT5000, what model), other has a 27 horse with a 54" deck. But is a lot more expensive. Any ideas? Thanks.


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

First, 

Welcome, I hope you like the site and hang around a while.

Second,

I think a the 5000 with a hydro transmission would work great. Not too much money up front, and plenty of accessories you can buy as the budget allows. The bigger the mowing deck the faster the mowing goes, but remember you have to fit the deck through the gates and doors if you keep it in a shed. I am partial to the hydro tranny it is awesome for any speed.

Congrats on the new house and little one. 

Most of the folks here will add their .02 but it is all good info!!!!
Hope that helps.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Welcome to the forum! Lots of Craftsman owners here. For 15" of cold dry snow, I'd strongly recommend a blower, either for the tractor or a good sized walk behind unit. You will struggle to plow 15" of snow the first time and there will be no room for the snow from the second storm that comes 2 days later. The GT5000 offers a lot for the money, and if you get it equipped with the rear sleeve hitch, you can add cultivating attachments later and they don't have to be Sears as the hitch is an industry standard. So attachments can be had at Sears, Deere, Simplicity, Home Depot, Lowes, or who ever else is having a sale that week. You also might want to check out the Sears GT5000 clone at a Husqvarna dealer. They are built in the same factory with slight differences. One may be better suited for you than the other as far as operator comfort, or paint color, or some other feature. They are very close to the same price, so it's worth a look


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Great deal now on GT5000 through Father's Day! Welcome to the forum!!! I own and run a GT5000 and I simply love it. 

Going for $2149.88 with 6-speed slightly higher for Hydro (recommended)

See this thread here for more info:

http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/showthread.php?threadid=3585

Welcome to the forum. I personally feel that it is a good deal but perhaps a 25HP Kohler and 48" might be too much for a little over an acre of lawn. You might have more economical luck and long-term with a smaller unit, but if you intend to also snowblow and blade with it, then this meaty GT (in the GT5000) is what you need! 

Andy


----------



## jkable (Jun 16, 2004)

I have a question that I hope you can answer. I looked up some tractors on-line, and am not sure what the differences actually are as far as functionality.

#1. It has a 26 horse briggs and stratton, 48" deck, and 23" rear tires. Right now it is $2199.99

#2. It has a 27 horse Kohler, 54" deck, and 24" rear wheels. Right now it is $2899.99.

Are these both GT5000 tractors? I do not know all of the technical differences. I would like to go with the less expensive one if it is a good tractor and would meet my needs. Can I use all of the same attachments with it? I am sure the 48" deck would be fine for my yard. I am more concerned with the garden and snow items. Are they built about the same? Help please!!! Thank you.


----------



## Topdj (Jun 9, 2004)

yup built about the same actually the motor is the same block bore for the 25,26,27 just diff HP output transaxle is the same except for 4 parts 2 spider gears and 2 axle gears 
I have the parts list for both and those are the only thing separating the transaxles even though the 3000 and the 3500 share all but those parts the 3500 can be equipped with a hydro pump no one has it though  
the tires and the additional Gauges are extras
so all in all you get Bigger tires trans to match, plus gauges


----------



## DGT6000_OWNER (Jun 11, 2004)

The one with the larger tires, deck and engine is a DGT6000. Either one of the tractors (GT5000 or it's Husq borther, GTH2548) would make a great tractor for you.

I only "stepped" up to the DGT6000 as I got last years model with the 48" deck, and with a 10% additional sale that I attended, mine ended up being about $100 more than the Husq. If it was between the GT5000 and the GTH2548, the better of the 2 is the GTH2548 as you get the sliding seat, front bumper and greaseable mandrels.

Any of these 3 tractors would do everything you would expect from a graden tractor in the price range. Best of luck with your purchase!


----------

